# Huge Buck Killed by Non-Resident?



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I heard a story about a monster buck that a non-resident killed this fall in Western ND, but haven't seen any photos or heard anything else on it. The story I heard from a fellow in Eastern Montana was that an outfitter saw this huge buck. He wanted his son to kill the buck, so he put his client on a stand 5 miles away from where he had seen the buck the day before and put his son on a stand where he had seen the buck. Low and behold, the buck shows up 5 miles away and the client kills the buck instead of the outfitter's son. The buck supposedly scored 230...a huge Non-Typical. Has anyone else heard this story? Can it be confirmed?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like quite the farce if ya ask me....


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

This story was about the huge buck shot out by Watford City in 2007! Whether it was shot 5 miles away or not I don't know but that was what was said then. I did see the pics. and it is a huge deer!


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

Have seen it and heard story will post pics and story when i find it.


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/t ... index.html

Here is the link for the story some pics to. story was submitted by the hunter himself.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

fish-n-hunt82 said:


> http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/trophybucks/NAW_0907_11/index.html
> 
> Here is the link for the story some pics to. story was submitted by the hunter himself.


Yeah, that's the one where the outfitter brags on his webpage about 30,000 lbs of bait put out that year.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

fish-n-hunt82 said:


> http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/trophybucks/NAW_0907_11/index.html
> 
> Here is the link for the story some pics to. story was submitted by the hunter himself.


is that the one? said he shot it with a bow. whats up with people talkin bout the 500 yrd stuff?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good story, glad it was taken by a bowhunter. I find it odd though that he talks about target panick, and that he grabs his compound to curb the problem... I grab my long bow and shoot when I get panick... Kind of a backwards philosiphy he has!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, two of our state records have been taken by out of staters.
Here's the muley from from 06, it not just our archery but over all record as well.
Guess I'd have a $hit eating grin like that also if that was me!
Dang cheeseheads!


----------

